# Everyday Peeves excluding grammar LOL



## FAY (Jul 4, 2010)

When I drive an hour to the station, there seems to be a lot of cars with only one headlight working?

Is this illegal???

I have a peeve about passing a semi on the freeway.
Some jerk comes up behind me and flashes his high beam to get me to go to the left lane...hello, I am not yet past the semi trailer....duh...does he want me to cut the semi trailer off.....

I am on a round a bout, someone is coming on my right, but I know I have enough time to keep going...but they have to toot their horn. It was not a if I cut them off.....
If this happens to me...I slow down a bit.....it is called curtesy...
I have never tooted my horn at anyone...hmmm I could go on...


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 4, 2010)

Just ONE of my peeves.... idiots who throw cigarette butts out of the car window... :evil:

And yes, I am pretty sure only having one headlight is illegal. 

I also thought using your fog lamps (when there is no fog) was also illegal, but I see a lot of people do it.

And those stupid coloured parking lights some have on their cars..... 

Ok, I think I am finished now.... :lol:


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 4, 2010)

"Just ONE of my peeves.... idiots who throw cigarette butts out of the car window... "

This has happened to me whilst riding my motorbike with an open face helmet, very dangerous to receive sparks and ash in your face at 100 kms an hour.
My wife has been fined for fog lights :evil:


----------



## cagey (Jul 4, 2010)

I'll go with the roundabout problem, roundabouts are there to improve flow.....
Also the people who think it is funny to throw things at me when I am on my bike.... NOT FUNNY


----------



## ravan (Jul 4, 2010)

people who dont read auctions properly, and then ask stuff that i have already listed :|


----------



## euphorion (Jul 4, 2010)

TAILGATERS. ooooooooooooh they make me mad XXX


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 4, 2010)

my pet peeve, when family see no better time to have a go at you over somthing when the very sentence right befor you have just got through telling them how ill you are and how your sitting with a bucket being sick ,,,,, and they have spoken to you 6 times since the date in question and not said a word but they have to pick that very night to have a go! lol so my pet peeve is family that don't know when to shush!


----------



## Sel (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh i could go on forever,,

Mostly at work...People who count their coins out on the counter seperately, and then leave it for me to pick up even though i have my hand out for them to place the money..but nooo they have to be retards.

Customer: Can i get a packet of *** smokes?
me: sorry we dont have any at the moment
Customer: What? You have none?
Me: No, sorry
Customer: But i bought them here yesterday
Me: Yes, and we have sold out of them sorry, we will have more tomorrow.
Customer: So you havent got any??
Me: [email protected]$%%^**&!!!

Hellloo idiot!!!!


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 4, 2010)

Morons who sit in the right hand lane who aren't overtaking or turning right.


----------



## dangles (Jul 4, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Just ONE of my peeves.... idiots who throw cigarette butts out of the car window... :evil:
> 
> And yes, I am pretty sure only having one headlight is illegal.
> 
> ...


one headlight is a defect

the white lights are in fact driving lights and are illegal unless displayed with high beam, fog lights are yellow which results in less reflection from fog

coloured parking lights(except white/orange forward red rearward) are illegal as well


as posted in the other thread people who park across the council strip
people who deliberately pull out in front(when there is no one behind you) then sit 10 below the speed limit
people who dont discipline their kids for running amok
people who turn left from the right hand lane even though there is a breakdown/turning lane available
the list goes on


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 4, 2010)

Sel said:


> Oh i could go on forever,,
> 
> Mostly at work...People who count their coins out on the counter seperately, and then leave it for me to pick up even though i have my hand out for them to place the money..but nooo they have to be retards.
> 
> ...



Same exact thing happened to me today! Work at a newsagency and my goodness there's some annoying people out there today. oh and also asking the price of the smokes when it's right there in front of them in bold numbers!


----------



## babba007 (Jul 4, 2010)

I was in the transit (T2) lane last week doing just over 100, because that was the speed limit, this moron comes up behind me and hits the high beam and beeps his horn. I didn't speed up, just kept doing the limit, so he zooms out over the double white lines and zips in front of me. I couldn't help myself so I hit the high beam and flashed him. Jerk! I can see how road rage happens.


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 5, 2010)

Clients who ring and say 'can I make an appointment' and just expect me to know who they are....I speak to LOTS of people.... :?

Or, they say, 'this is Darren, can I make an appointment' 

Umm... Darren who?

And, when I ask, 'an appointment for when?', they don't know, and have to have a big think about it.... :x


----------



## thals (Jul 5, 2010)

Today's pet peeve: those pesky balls of lint on your clothes!!! :evil:


----------



## slim6y (Jul 5, 2010)

OH my goodness.... Don't get me started on Australasian drivers!!!

Holy moly... We (because I am Australasian) are the worst drivers in the WORLD!!

In the USA - there's a courtesy thing (the thing you talk of) - I think it comes because i you do cut someone off they'll kill you.

Just two days ago I was indicating on the Bruce Highway (in a built up shopping area of the highway) - Mulgrave Road.... I was going to pull into a car parking area just past a set of traffic lights. It's a three lane road.

I slowed down appropriately to do my turn into the car park.... BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRP! On the horn behind me from a 4WD - WHAT THE HELL???

What did I do to deserve this?

1 - I indicated from an appropriate distance...

2 - I slow to a safe speed to pull the manoeuvre...

3 - I completed the manoeuvre in the shortest possible time without risking anyone's lives.

There was even space for the guy to go around me...

Courtesy???

There is NONE!!!

I might start adopting the American approach of carrying a loaded firearm in my car and if someone beeps put a cap in their tank!


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 5, 2010)

slim6y said:


> I slowed down appropriately to do my turn into the car park.... BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRP! On the horn behind me from a 4WD - WHAT THE HELL???
> What did I do to deserve this?
> 
> 
> > Personally, I think some people are just cranky, crotchety and selfish and it really doesn't matter what you do, it's gonna be wrong!


----------



## euphorion (Jul 5, 2010)

yup, thats got to be it, road ragers, tailgaters and BAD DRIVERS. not fun. My poor car has been rear-ended three times now since may last year because idiots are following too closely and not paying enough attention! Once was even when i stopped at a pedestrian crossing, luckily my breaks held when i was hit by a M Triton (i'm in a tiny H Jazz) doing around 70 in a 60 zone, the kid on the crossing wouldnt have been looking pretty after that... speaking of which, my car was fair buggered too


----------



## Boney (Jul 5, 2010)

having to carry people that are useless at their job ,bludgers ect . then they get the same pay as someone that has ago ....


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 5, 2010)

I hate having to hang out with people that decide to play the Devil's Advocate all the time, are unwilling to allow others voice their own valid opinions, and take most statements personally. I am sick to death of having to clarify and justify every sentence that I contribute to a conversation. I don't want to have to back up every comment with, "No, no, no, no, no! That's not what I meant. What I meant was..."

PULL YOUR HEAD IN! It's not all about you!!


----------



## MrHappy (Jul 5, 2010)

As some others have said - people who believe it's okay to flick their cigarette butts on the ground. They're not natural, they won't break down, it's littering!
These people are just too lazy or arrogant to stub it out and then put it in a bin.


----------



## MatE (Jul 5, 2010)

People who leave there fog lights on(yes it is illegal)
use a right indicator to go straight through a round about.
sit in the right lane when not overtaking doing 90.
who come up to an overtaking lane doing 85 and then speed up doing 110.
who dont use a merge lane for merging and pull out half way down the lane so you cant overtake.


----------



## MrHappy (Jul 5, 2010)

MatE said:


> who come up to an overtaking lane doing 85 and then speed up doing 110.



X2 and then slow back down after the overtaking lane, once the 'danger of being overtaken' has passed.


----------



## FAY (Jul 5, 2010)

MatE said:


> who dont use a merge lane for merging and pull out half way down the lane so you cant overtake.


 
Don't even start me on merging!!!

You have a better view of the road than the merger has....either slow down or speed up according to where the merging car is....it really is easy!!!!


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ahhh merging it's not just a WA problem then.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 5, 2010)

FAY said:


> Don't even start me on merging!!!



If you hate merging in a car... See how much more annoying it is when your on a motorbike


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I find it easier on a motorbike because of acceleration and the ability to slot in more easy, you do have to be more on the ball though.
What do you ride?


----------



## slim6y (Jul 5, 2010)

Oooooh... Merging??? You've hit a real core of the issues...

I was trying to merge with traffic... I had reached the speed limit in the merging lane and was indicating to pull into the right lane...

A car behind me SPED up to stop me from merging....? WHY????

Another peeve...

I tow a trailer - I am doing the speed limit (100 on the open road) and cars tail gate you like you're not doing the speed limit - I have a GPS telling me my speed, I have my speedometer telling me my speed... both seem to indicate the speed limit....

Then they over take me! Then they do 90????

What is with that?

I was doing the speed limit before they over took!

ARRRRRRRG!!!


----------



## python78 (Jul 5, 2010)

I get really peeved at..

Being in a hurry and standing behind someone at the EXPRESS
checkout lane, 15 items or less and they have a whole trolley
pilled with !*&%!!:evil:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 5, 2010)

steve1 said:


> I find it easier on a motorbike because of acceleration and the ability to slot in more easy, *you do have to be more on the ball* though.
> What do you ride?



Yes, this is what I was referring to. For any peeves car-drivers might have on the road, there are about four times as many for bikes. The least of which is people-in-bigger-vehicles selfish inconsideration 

I have a '08 Honda VTF250 at home. Will be upgrading when I get back. U?


----------



## syeph8 (Jul 5, 2010)

seeing as this seems to be more traffic oriented, i am going to say i am very peeved by ********s who expect you to speed in the right lane, if i am overtaking people going 90 and i am going 100 in the right lane, dont tailgate! and when you come to a spot where you feel you are able to be kind and change into the left hand lane to let these idiots pass, after having you indicator on for 5 seconds and start to merge, they swerve into the left hand lane, cut you off so you have to swerve back into the right hand lane, shoot around you and back into the right hand lane again to hoon off. i have decided i am now going to report anyone who does this as its an illegal manouvre and is hooning. if they cant drive safely then they shouldnt be driving. i cant count the ammount of times this has happened to me and have rescently seen one major accident where this was the cause. they guy who shot around the guy sped off fine, the guy who was doing the right thing lost control of his car whilst swerving to miss the idiot and unfortunately died at the scene, passenger died in hospital later that night.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 5, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Ahhh merging it's not just a WA problem then.


Nope it's the whole of Australia, but WA is the worst of all.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 5, 2010)

94 Yamaha YZF 600 It has had a full rebuild just last year there's a pic in my albums


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Syeph8 that is my number 1 peeve on the road.


----------



## Tinky (Jul 5, 2010)

My biggest peeve's

1 My first wife
2 My second wife

Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 5, 2010)

Tinky said:


> My biggest peeve's
> 
> 1 My first wife
> 2 My second wife
> ...



Third time's a charm, Tinky


----------



## Matt-and-Jo (Jul 5, 2010)

people who say there so proud to be Australian and love this country, then throw there litter and rubbish out the car window, that really gets me how people can just throw there rubbish out on the roads


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 5, 2010)

Matt-and-Jo said:


> people who say there so proud to be Australian and love this country, then throw there litter and rubbish out the car window, that really gets me how people can just throw there rubbish out on the roads



X1!


----------



## silatman (Jul 5, 2010)

Businesses that take an order and tell you it will be ready in a week, then a couple of days later go on overseas holidays with no mention whatsoever at the time of ordering!!!!!! Why would you say it will be ready in a week if your not even going to be in the country??? Sorry, that's my 2 cents


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 5, 2010)

Journalists that don't check their facts and then print lies about people and ruin their lives!!!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 5, 2010)

Telstra....


----------



## babba007 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ever tried dealing with Centrelink? OMG!


----------



## Emily (Jul 5, 2010)

Centrelink was so **** when i was trying to deal with them.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 5, 2010)

babba007 said:


> Ever tried dealing with Centrelink? OMG!



LOL yes, you stand in line for a hour, but then you have to go because you have to go to work, so you never get served anyway!!! Oh, and when you're trying to go on a disability pension, they get a doctor to assess you who has never met you before, and he doesn't hear half of what you say because he's DEAF!!! He then comes to the conclusion that nothing is wrong with you. Really? TRY LIVING IN MY HEAD FOR 5 MINUTES!!! YOU'LL SOON CHANGE YOUR MIND!!! Thankfully they eventually listened to the doctor who has known me all my life. Got stuffed around for over a year with that one. GRRRR!!!


----------



## euphorion (Jul 5, 2010)

Yup, Centrelink is awful! Then again they do give me money for studying which i would be stuffed without. But really, they need to get their act in line!


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 5, 2010)

My pet peeve? Idiots who continue to drive in the same lane in front of an oncoming emergency vehicle, and don't give way.................... they just don't give a damn about anyone else. And I doubt they ever consider it could be a relative of theirs in that ambulance, someone in dire straits, needing urgent attention, and that their need to get somewhere is far greater than the inconsiderate drivers!!!!!


----------



## Emily (Jul 5, 2010)

When following an ambulance on your way home and some ****head who pulled over tries to cut in front of you almost causing an accident


----------



## dangles (Jul 5, 2010)

dealing with DECCW i think this one wins


----------



## cris (Jul 5, 2010)

Green light is not the same as green arrow (may require translation?).


----------



## Cosmic (Jul 6, 2010)

In keeping with the fog light/driving theme... WHY IS IT that people drive with fog lights on during a bright sunny day, yet no moron has even their headlights on when it is actually foggy? I live in a foggy town and about 80% of drivers drive in fog (and rain for that matter) with no headlights on at all. Plus the majority of those cars are silver or white so they are basically invisible.
I have a friend who was T-boned at an intersection in the fog after failing to give way to a car on her right, as she plain didn't see him because his headlights weren't on. And guess who got the negligent driving fine - Yep, my friend.

When I was in the USA we noticed signs on the NY freeways stating that it was illegal to drive in the fog and rain without headlights on. That is probably the smartest law the USA has.


----------



## euphorion (Jul 6, 2010)

cris said:


> Green light is not the same as green arrow (may require translation?).


 
agreed! seen too many awful accidents because of this!


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 6, 2010)

When people expect 'because your a snake catcher ' you have magic pied piper abilities and can catch the snake regardless even if you cant see the bloody thing and it was like 3 days ago that it was spotted ~!


----------



## Dallas (Jul 6, 2010)

People who let their cats roam outside and scratch my car to pieces! Grrrrrr. Should stick my dog on their car and see how they like it!!

Daniel Gibson that does prime's weather. You think you've had a great day... Sit down to watch some tv and he comes on talking about clouds that look like chicken wings and your whole day is ruined


----------



## babba007 (Jul 6, 2010)

We back onto an environmental reserve, and don't have a fence. This woman walks her 2 rottweilers off their leads between our house and the nieghbours. We have asked her repeately not to do this, but she continues to do so. Why does she think she has the right to do this? I would never think of cutting through someones yard. Rude woman!


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jul 6, 2010)

junglepython2 said:


> Morons who sit in the right hand lane who aren't overtaking or turning right.


 
That really gets up my nose too. Especially when they are going slower than the speed limit... Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! I wish they would learn the road rules and drive on the left hand side if they aren't overtaking!


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 6, 2010)

one of my peeves. im a learner driver and people always seem to tailgait me and even in double lanes they want to sit right on my @$$ even when im going on the speedlimit.


----------



## Bec137 (Jul 6, 2010)

when people constantly compare their children to urs and try to big note theirs and make yours seem behind. have a friend that does this and it drives me flippin mental! every single time i see her its always ***** is doing this, or ***** has learnt this. I DONT CARE!!! mine learnt that 3 weeks ago, but i just didnt tell u to make u feel bad! get over urself!


----------



## euphorion (Jul 6, 2010)

Bec137 said:


> when people constantly compare their children to urs and try to big note theirs and make yours seem behind. have a friend that does this and it drives me flippin mental! every single time i see her its always ***** is doing this, or ***** has learnt this. I DONT CARE!!! mine learnt that 3 weeks ago, but i just didnt tell u to make u feel bad! get over urself!


 
oh wow, yeah that would be annoying!


----------



## acp290885 (Jul 6, 2010)

cris said:


> Green light is not the same as green arrow (may require translation?).



Umm... Yes, translation please?...


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 6, 2010)

Social Obligation. Enough said.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 6, 2010)

giglamesh said:


> one of my peeves. im a learner driver and people always seem to tailgait me and even in double lanes they want to sit right on my @$$ even when im going on the speedlimit.


 
The trouble with this Giglamesh, is that it's ILLEGAL to tailgate, and people should remember, they were learners themselves once!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 6, 2010)

people who swear CONSTANTLY in every single sentence, all you succeed in doing is making yourself seem as though you can't actually think of anything intelligent to say..... if that is the case then just dont say anything, rather than open your mouth and remove all doubt that you are an idiot


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jul 6, 2010)

I hate people who like to use their high beams to hurry along the people in the very right lane... 
ONE: the person infront of you is already speeding! 
TWO: while you're high beaming THEM, your lights are also reflecting off ALL our mirrors, so you're really high beaming EVERYONE infront of you... 
THREE: I don't care if you want to endanger yourself with your stupid driving, but I would LOVE to keep my retinas...
FOUR: I hate you and I wish I had a tank so I could do a little free panel work on your shiny expensive 4WD


AND people who don't know how to merge!
Really... if I slow down to let you in before you run out of road... please merge, because if you don't, I'll drive back up into the space I made for you... and let you run out of road :]

Oh and use your indicators and stay off my bum.
I'm an inexperienced P plater... you failing to do so will end up with you being screamed at for breaking my very hard earned and much loved car and paying my $2,000 insurance excess... oh and I think my neck hurts too...

:]

I love Brisbanes Gateway Motorway


----------



## MrHappy (Jul 6, 2010)

People who don't take responsibility for their cats and let them out at night to do whatever they want - hunt native animals and crap in sandpits around the neighbourhood (sandpits where children play the next day like child care centres and preschools as well as backyards)


----------



## Tinky (Jul 7, 2010)

Smokers. . . .


----------



## euphorion (Jul 7, 2010)

acp290885 said:


> Umm... Yes, translation please?...



If you are turning right at traffic lights and are given a green light you must still give way to oncoming traffic. A green arrow indicates you have right of way, but a green light does not. People that assume the green light gives them right of way can cause terrible accidents when they get t-boned by the oncoming traffic they were supposed to give way to...


----------



## Tirilia (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm part of a worldwide costuming group, we pay thousands for our costumes and show up to charity events (starlight, cancer council, childrens wards, supanova etc) where ever we go, we raise thousands of dollars for charity. Last year the qld group alone raised $40k just by attending such events and shaking tins/having donations sent on our behalf.

We don't get a single cent back ourselves, it goes 100% to charity (yes, I'm serious). We dont even get petrol money back. We do it for the love of it....

And yet, we have to deal with idiots who think its funny to sneak up behind us, hit us, try and trip us up, punch our helmets or chestplates, or try and snatch/steal bits of our costumes. 

People have Zero respect..


----------



## Magpie (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, I had not one but 2 cars pull out right in front of me yesterday as I was towing my caravan at 95kmh (in a 100 zone) then completely fail to get their speed above 60kmh as I blasted my horn and stood on the brakes, causing stuff to get re-arranged in the van, then I had to pass them both going up a hill as that was where the overtaking lane was and they were still only doing 80. That really peeved me.
But in general - People who race off the lights to get in front of you, then when the 2 lanes merge to one sit on 10kmh below the limit.
People who use roundabouts incorrectly. Giving way means the person on the right should not have to brake to avoid you Fay. Indicate left only when you are about to leave the roundabout. Indicate right if you are turning right only but you still need to indicate left before you leave.
People who sit in the right hand lane when they have no need to be there. One particular road I drive regularly, I have to get in the right hand lane at the start otherwise it can be very hard to get there when I need to turn right 3km later.
Yes, tailgaiters.
BCF constantly overcharging me.
People who lie.
Taxes.


----------



## Megzz (Jul 7, 2010)

Magpie said:


> Well, I had not one but 2 cars pull out right in front of me yesterday as I was towing my caravan at 95kmh (in a 100 zone) then completely fail to get their speed above 60kmh as I blasted my horn and stood on the brakes, causing stuff to get re-arranged in the van, then I had to pass them both going up a hill as that was where the overtaking lane was and they were still only doing 80. That really peeved me.


 
And then they dont even give you the satisfaction of looking at you as you pass them giving them the finger :lol:


----------



## FAY (Jul 7, 2010)

Magpie said:


> People who use roundabouts incorrectly. Giving way means the person on the right should not have to brake to avoid you Fay.


No Magpie, I had plenty of time to go straight ahead...he would not of had to brake and if he did he was a goose...I do not take risks..I am not that stupid!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 7, 2010)

Magpie said:


> Well, I had not one but 2 cars pull out right in front of me yesterday as I was towing my caravan at 95kmh (in a 100 zone) then completely fail to get their speed above 60kmh as I blasted my horn and stood on the brakes, causing stuff to get re-arranged in the van, then I had to pass them both going up a hill as that was where the overtaking lane was and they were still only doing 80. That really peeved me.


 
I saw you towing past the burger restaurant near fishery falls when that 4WD pulled out in front of you - we were having tasty burgers


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 7, 2010)

Pet Peeve
My sister using up all hot water!


----------



## Magpie (Jul 7, 2010)

slim6y said:


> I saw you towing past the burger restaurant near fishery falls when that 4WD pulled out in front of you - we were having tasty burgers


 
Bellenden Kerr, classic!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 7, 2010)

New pet peeve.... tents are not made to go back in their bag (easily). Why is it they always come out so perfectly folded and put away, until you use it and try to put them away yourself? It takes longer to put it in the bag than the combined erecting and dismantling of the tent!

Make the bags slightly larger than they need to be for god's sake!

Or I'll end up like Mags and just get a caravan!


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 8, 2010)

DUTCH OVENS!!!!!!!!!! why do blokes think that its FUNNY?????????????


----------



## clouded_mind (Jul 8, 2010)

I totally hate people that hate.


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Jul 8, 2010)

One of my peeves is when I'm riding a push bike, obeying the road rules, and people abuse me for no reason. I've been called a female dog, told to get off the road, had people open car doors right in front of me, and even had one guy once tried to slap me as he drove past. Oh & I had a stone thrown at me once.

You'd think people would be happy I'm on a bike, after all it means less competition for them for parking spaces.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 8, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> DUTCH OVENS!!!!!!!!!! why do blokes think that its FUNNY?????????????


 
because it's not happening to us! And it is funny (despite the racial slur in calling it that - it's really a fart in the blankets - no need to associated it with a championship football team....).

Which reminds me of my next pet peeve - COMMENTATORS!!

Especially the stupid Brits that are commentating the soccer - the other night while the Netherlands are playing - he states - Now this is where Dutch Courage comes from....

WHAT AN IDIOT!!!

How fricken stupid can you get?

Why didn't he just say... Well, the Uruguayans are in a Dutch Oven right now...

Foolish commentators... Pet Peeve!


----------



## WombleHerp (Jul 8, 2010)

people who touch your animals after you clearly stated "do NOT touch this animal".
people who tell you things about killing snakes after your telling them of having a passion for snakes.
people who tailgate when you are doing the speed limit
people who cannot control/discipline thier children at supermarkets or other public areas
i could go on


----------



## acp290885 (Jul 9, 2010)

shooshoo said:


> If you are turning right at traffic lights and are given a green light you must still give way to oncoming traffic. A green arrow indicates you have right of way, but a green light does not. People that assume the green light gives them right of way can cause terrible accidents when they get t-boned by the oncoming traffic they were supposed to give way to...



I thought it might be that but just wanted to check. It's the same over here and you'd be surprised how many people think they can accelerate and turn their cars across the lane faster than me pulling away from the lights in a straight line on any of my motorbikes.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 9, 2010)

Another pet HATE I have is when approaching a roundabout with two lead-in lanes. I can't abide the twits that insist on staying on the loft hand lane to turn right, when there are huge signs before each approach showing the RIGHT lane is to go straight ahead, or turn right, the LEFT lane is to turn left or go straight on!!!!! Doesn't anyone READ road signs any more??????


----------

